# ABGA registration questions



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

We just purchased our first 2 boer does last night, but I'm not sure what would be the easiest/best way to get them registered. The woman we bought them from bought them from the breeder but never sent in their registration papers. The breeders have all their info filled out on the applications, the person we bought them from did not fill out their section. Do we get them registered to the woman we bough them from then get them transferred to us? She did write us out a bill of sale.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

As long as the buyer info isn't filled out I would just put your name down as the buyer, much less hassle and less time waiting for the papers to be in your name. Hopefully the sellers didn't fill in the date of sale you can just put in the date you got them and that way you won't have a higher transfer fee for it being so long before the goats were transferred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if the other buyer didn't fill in the paperwork and date. You are fine.
However, if the other breeder did fill in that portion, they will have to get the does registered into their name and then, in turn, transfer ownership back to you.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you! The only portion of the buyers section that is filled in is the date of sale.


----------

